
Neural Networks and Suspicious Edge - kgwgk
https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2017-03-28/neural-networks-and-suspicious-edge
======
meri_dian
Computers asking their own insightful questions is a clearer indication of
their intelligence than the answers they give to human generated questions.

